# Dejar de/parar



## Boub

Hola, Buenos días

Quería saber cual es la diferencia entre dejar de y parar.

Gracías


----------



## Evitxu

Hola, buenos días Boub!

Parar, implica temporalidad, es decir, en breve puede que vuelvas a hacer lo que has dejado.
Parar de fumar: es porque lo estás haciendo en ese momento, y más tarde seguramente te enciendas otro cigarrillo.
Dejar de fumar: sería perder el hábito o la adicción al tabaco.

De todas formas, ambos términos son muy cercanos y en algunos contextos equivalentes.

Espero haberte ayudado un poco.

Un saludo!


----------



## Boub

Gracias por tu ayuda pero por ejemplo puedo decir: 

está semana he parado ir a la piscina o es mejor: he dejado de ir a la piscina.


----------



## carlotalafargue

Como muy bien te ha dicho Evitxu son términos cercanos y en algunos casos equivalentes, a veces incluso mal empleados por los propios hispanoparlantes.

_*Parar*_ implica casi siempre el cese de un puro *movimiento*. (Parar un coche, un motor...)
_*Dejar de*_ implica casi siempre el cese de una *actividad*, por eso cuando haya un infinitivo es altamente probable que deba emplearse esta construcción (Dejar de leer, dejar de bailar...)

El tema da para más, pero seguramente es ya suficiente para resolver tu duda sobre la piscina.


----------



## Boub

Todas mis dudas estan resueltas muchas gracias


----------



## GURB

Hola
De acuerdo con Carlota.
Para el verbo "parar" (sin complemento directo) añadiré que expresa el aspecto mecánico, instintivo o ciego del acto, del movimiento.
El coche paró (en seco)
Ya paró la tormenta.


----------



## Evitxu

Si no vas a volver a ir a la piscina hasta dentro de mucho tiempo, sería: _he dejado de ir a la piscina_. 
Pero si vas a volver la semana que viene, con decir simplemente que ésta _no has ido_, se entiende. 

En este caso, parar no tendría mucho sentido.

Un saludo!


----------



## balibamba

Nueva pregunta
Hilos unidos​
i hola todos !

No puedo traducir esta frase:
*"deja de ser una locomotora del pib español por la caída de la construcción y la baja productividad industrial"*

En facto, no comprendo la expresion "deja de ser", la frase es un subtitulo y el titulo del articulo es "Murcia paga los excesos del ladrillo", quizas sea relacionado con el titulo?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Gévy

Bonjour:

Dejar de: arrêter de, cesser de.

*Note de modération*:
Vérifier dans les dicos d'abord, puis voir si d'autres fils antérieurs donnent la solution. Merci (norme 1).

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## jaclatin

No estoy muy deacuerdo creo que mas bien seria 

parar de fumar,     arrêter de fume
dejar de fumar,     laisse de fume

creo, si alguien sabe la correcta q lo diga, pero no creo q dejar de fumar sea arrêter de, el cesser de si que me gusta, pero el arrêter es mas bien para el Parar de fumar


----------



## Paquita

jaclatin said:


> No estoy muy deacuerdo de acuerdo creo que mas más bien sería
> 
> parar de fumar, arrêter de fume
> dejar de fumar, laisse de fume
> 
> Creo, si alguien sabe la correcta q que lo diga, pero no creo q que dejar de fumar sea arrêter de, el cesser de sí que me gusta, pero el arrêter es más bien para el Parar de fumar


 
Si no crees a los foreros francófonos, busca en google...
Resultados en toda la web:
*147 000* pour *"cesser de fumer"*
*1 120 000* pour *"arrêter de fumer"*
*4* pour *"laisser de fumer"*. 

*** la regla 22 se ha de respetar para escribir en la lengua materna

Paquita (mod)


----------



## jaclatin

no es que no crea a los foreros francófonos

simplemente que arrêter de fumer es PARAR de fumar

solo me gustaria saber como se diria Dejar de fumar, ja que arretêr lo veo mas como parar de fumar, 

lo siento por mis faltas de castellano, no es mi lengua materna, mi lengua materna es el Catalan.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,


jaclatin said:


> No estoy muy de acuerdo creo que mas bien seria
> 
> parar de fumar,     arrêter de fume
> dejar de fumar,     laisse de fume
> 
> creo, si alguien sabe la correcta que lo diga, pero no creo que dejar de fumar sea arrêter de, el cesser de si que me gusta, pero el arrêter es mas bien para el Parar de fumar


_Laisser de fumer_ ne se dit pas, ce n'est pas correct et ne serait pas compris par un francophone.
Sauf dans un texte littéraire et dans ce cas laisser de + verbe renforce une affirmation.

_Laisser + de + verbe_ n'existe pas dans la langue de tous les jours. On peut faire une périphrase verbale avec _laisser _mais dans la préposition _de_. Dans le cas de _fumer _cela reviendrait à dire exactement le contraire de ce que l'on prétend avec _dejar de_ 
Les propositions antérieures sont correctes.

Si tu désires employer absolument _laisser _il faudra dire quelque chose dans le genre:
- je laisse tomber la clop.


----------



## Paquita

Si! laisser de + verbe existe, mais seulement dans l'expression négative "ne pas laisser de" utilisée au XIXème siècle... comme en témoignent ces exemples du CNTRL



> II. −_*Littér*._ Ne pas laisser de + inf. Ne pas cesser de, ne pas manquer de (sert à exprimer une affirmation renforcée, notamment dans un contexte d'opposition = néanmoins, pourtant, n'en... pas moins). _Ce qu'il y a de certain, c'est que je ne laisserai jamais de m'employer, pour vous, à tout ce qui pourra vous être utile _(*Chateaubr*., _Corresp., _t. 3, 1822, p. 156). _La vie de la duchesse ne laissait pas d'ailleurs d'être très malheureuse _(*Proust*, _Temps retr.,_ 1922, p. 1015) :
> 10. J'étais bien décidé à ne pas souffler mot de mon histoire; mais la certitude que ma mère allait me demander des éclaircissements _ne _laissait _pas de _m'exaspérer*.*
> *Duhamel,* Confess. min., 1920, p. 30.


(la negrita es mía)

Mais au XXIème et avec l'idée d'arrêter/cesser de fumer, c'est franchement ridicule !

Il ne laisse pas de fumer = il fume continuellement.

*edit:*

Martine, "laisser tomber la clope" est tout à l'opposé, et bien peu littéraire 

Ou Comme Renaud = arrêter la clope


----------



## jaclatin

Gévy said:


> Bonjour:
> 
> Dejar de: arrêter de, cesser de.
> 
> Bisous,
> 
> Gévy



Parar de fumar = accion de dejar para poder continuar en otro momento.

Solo opino sobre que Parar de fumar = arretêr de fumer y que no creo que 

solo queria saber como es la manera correcta de decir,  

Dejar de fumar = dejar para siempre de fumar.

ja que veia algo extraño lo de Dejar de = como arretêr de, el cesser de tambien parece algo mas bien temporal.

la unica que me vino a la cabeza fue el, laisser ,  que significa DEJAR
,... que no he dicho que fuera correcta ni mucho menos, yo sere el que sabe menos y estoy aprendiendo.

pero creo que es inapropiado el arretêr de fumer, para decir deja de fumar. 
lo veo mas bien como parate de fumar. Que posiblemente sean sinonimos vale.

pero solo tenia esa confusion.

no solo deja de fumar, sino como diriamos, he dejado de fumar,   yo he dejado el tabaco   j'ai laisser il tabac

perdon por las faltas de ortographia, el castellano no es mi lengua materna ni el frances.


----------



## Paquita

Tu problema radica únicamente en que te empeñas en dar a "dejar de + infinitivo" el mismo significado que "dejar + sustantivo".

El segundo en efecto es "laisser", el primero, *en absoluto*...es "cesser de" o "arrêter de" que son *sinónimos,* *quieras o no, y punto.*

*No* puedes decir "laisser de" , *no* es correcto, *no* se dice, *no* se oye, *no* existe en forma afirmativa, *no* se entiende, *no* se utiliza porque *no* tiene el sentido que quieres que tenga.

Busca en los diccionarios, y de paso, comprueba en ellos la ortografía correcta de las palabras "extranjeras" (español y francés) que usas. Dificultas la lectura y confundes a los que vienen aquí a aprender.


----------



## jaclatin

Paquita esto me ha quedado claro, lo de que no se utiliza, creo haver lo comentado anteriormente.

solo queria saber que se utiliza para decir Dejar de Fumar. para decir 

He dejado de Fumar, 

J'ai arretêr de fumer = He parado de fumar // parado que puedo continuar de fumar otro dia o en otra ocasion

solo  tengo curiosidad por saber como se dice, he dejado de fumar, accion de dejarlo definitivamente.


del verbo Laisser, lo tengo claro del primer post que alguien me dijo que no servia, que no se utiliza.


----------



## lonchayo

buenas tardes jaclatin que yo sepa, "parar de fumar" no se dice en español, suena raro y se emplea "dejar de fumar", yo no digo "he parado de fumar" sino "he dejado de fumar".


----------



## jaclatin

Por eso, decia que Arreter = Parar   Laisser = Dejar

en cambio los franceses utilizan el arreter de fumer y no el Laisser de  fumer,


cuando el Arreter o Parar algo, es dejarlo temporalmente, que no evita poder retormarlo mas tarde.


----------

